# Hungry after a meals, get fat while hungry!



## getbig101 (May 25, 2016)

Hey guys, not sure where I should post this but it's a real problem and curious if u guys have experienced this. I've been cutting last month or so on keto diet and craziest thing has been happening. I eat 5 meals a day every 3 or 4 hours and once I eat a meal, I'm my lean self but lately 20 mins after a meal I'm hungry again but worst of all...I start getting FAT in belly and love handles! I can almost see it in the mirror. I start getting fat when I'm hungry which unfortunately is 20 mins after every meal! Something is ****ed up, my diet is standard keto.....not sure what is causing this but it's making my fat loss efforts very difficult. Funny thing is, once I eat a meal, my stomach fat disappears and my body looks lean again...but only a limited time.

Sounds like freaky shit but I swear to god this is true! Hormones?*

I also drink caffeine all day...maybe acid reflux


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

I get this also and attribute it to not eating enough 

it's a pretty big mind fuuuk.......


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2016)

x2 what Jenn said. Whats your TDEE relative to your daily macros?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2016)

You do not get fat after a single meal nor will you ever notice it after a single meal. It's probably bloat or placebo.


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

lol, it's a real thing....obviously it's not that you are actually gaining "fat" but it looks and feels like it 

when I get like this, I eat a bigger meal and all goes back to normal...I have been dealing with this forever..it still fuuuks with me..I have even talked with herm about it.....


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2016)

Yeah,but Jenn you're different than most. Your meals consist of doughnut holes and alot of other wonderful treats.  Yet, still lean.  

#fatdoodproblems #chubby4life #team15%bf


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

lol, don't be jelly...hermalite.....


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, don't be jelly...hermalite.....


im jelly! I wish I could eat like that and be smoking hot after!!! whatever your doing/eating, keep it up jenner!! lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

bigdog said:


> im jelly! I wish I could eat like that and be smoking hot after!!! whatever your doing/eating, keep it up jenner!! lol



 

I do eat pretty much whatever I want but I'm not a foodie so I don't trip or lose control...that being said, I have been strict as fuuk most of my life starting at 13 so going on 49, I believe a little indulgence is in order 

I also know my body extremely well, so tweaking here and there comes easy....

Funny thing when I read this thread I was like "no way, someone else has experienced this!!!!!" It's a trippy thing but it's legit


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

Jenner said:


> I do eat pretty much whatever I want but I'm not a foodie so I don't trip or lose control...that being said, I have been strict as fuuk most of my life starting at 13 so going on 49, I believe a little indulgence is in order
> 
> I also know my body extremely well, so tweaking here and there comes easy....
> 
> Funny thing when I read this thread I was like "no way, someone else has experienced this!!!!!" It's a trippy thing but it's legit


my experience with it is, well, im fat all the time lol. not as fat as I was but still chunky haha!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2016)

Serious, fat doods are in.  Chick's used to love the skinny cut guy, now they love dudes like me who have muscle but yet look like they're about 2 months prego.


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

I have been getting "good" feedback with my current build herm so I have to agree! id say im close to 2 month prego lol


----------



## getbig101 (May 25, 2016)

Honestly I'm thinkin what Jenner said is the deal. I'm gonna add more protein to my two smaller meals.


----------



## getbig101 (May 25, 2016)

Eating approx 2700 cals, dropped from 3400 cals with carbs. 2700 without carbs.


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

getbig101 said:


> Honestly I'm thinkin what Jenner said is the deal. I'm gonna add more protein to my two smaller meals.





getbig101 said:


> Eating approx 2700 cals, dropped from 3400 cals with carbs. 2700 without carbs.



All I know is I've always been more of an under eater than not but I find when I eat the allotted amount of calories that I should be eating, I don't have this issue  

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Maijah (May 25, 2016)

bigdog said:


> im jelly! I wish I could eat like that and be smoking hot after!!! whatever your doing/eating, keep it up jenner!! lol



I think  Jen needs to add some cheeseburgers  to her diet. Curves are sexy, mucho carne bueno


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I think  Jen needs to add some cheeseburgers  to her diet. Curves are sexy, mucho carne bueno



oh, grandma has curves.....lol


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

Jenner said:


> oh, grandma has curves.....lol


grandma? hottest granny around then!


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2016)

bigdog said:


> grandma? hottest granny around then!



lol, I just say granny so that seek doesn't feel like such and old fuuuk


----------



## bigdog (May 26, 2016)

Jenner said:


> lol, I just say granny so that seek doesn't feel like such and old fuuuk


poor seek lol. grannys cook sunday dinners not kill it in the gym and look amazing doing it! its motivation for fluffy guys like me so keep it coming!:32 (19):


----------



## ToolSteel (May 26, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah,but Jenn you're different than most. Your meals consist of doughnut holes and alot of other wonderful treats.  Yet, still lean.
> 
> #fatdoodproblems #chubby4life #team15%bf


Wait... 15% is fat and chubby?

****


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2016)

bigdog said:


> poor seek lol. grannys cook sunday dinners not kill it in the gym and look amazing doing it! its motivation for fluffy guys like me so keep it coming!:32 (19):



I get it from my grandma....she just turned 96..that woman kicked ass her whole life...major inspiration


----------



## jennerrator (May 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Wait... 15% is fat and chubby?
> 
> ****



so you're saying you're fat???


----------



## ToolSteel (May 26, 2016)

Jenner said:


> so you're saying you're fat???



My mom told me only cool kids got to wear "husky" jeans


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 26, 2016)

hey op what is your bf%? I am wondering b/c I would have to assume your lean as shit to be able to notice such a thing.. I eat a meal and still look fat I think if I was skinny I would still look fat, I could be ripped down the middle and still look in the mirror and see fat  I have embraced my fatness I like to think I am a pretty lean fat dude though .


----------



## getbig101 (May 26, 2016)

I'd say I'm 14% bf...good muscular definition. The fat is see is only in love handles. Once those babies drop I will be muscular and lean everywhere. And then will focus on increasing in size.

I believe what a Jenner says is correct, not eating enough. My body is either releasing insulin spike cuz not enough food or cortisol levels are thru the roof...cuz this isn't real fat, or else I wouldn't notice it coming on and off in between meals. It's ****ed up. 

I got alot a stress now being in a relationship and having a new baby at home, plus my job. Stress all day. So I'm picking up phosphatidylserine and relora supplemants just in case to lower cortisol as well


----------

